# Buying new tractor



## day_timer_01 (Jan 3, 2007)

I looking for a new tractor and need some advise. I have 3 acres, 400 ft. driveway to plow, and about 2 of the acres needs to be brush chopped or cleared (downed trees, bushing taken out, ect.). I thinking of the 3203. Any suggestions on other models for what I need it for? Hydro or not?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum day timer! Glad to have you aboard!

A 3203 would make a fine choice for your property. I guess a few questions as to what are feature priorities would be in order though. 

Do you think you may buy more land in the future?

The hydrostatic transmission on the 3203 appears not to be the eHydro (a plus in my opinion) and it is a hi/lo range transmission (a minus but it should do what you need well) I have the eHydro on my 4410 and I have my questions about how it will hold up over the years. It has been great so far. I rarely use anything but the A range for most tasks and use the B and C range very occasionally for transporting the tractor over to another of our farms. 

Are the features, bells, and whistles of more modern design tractors something you prefer or would a basic manual shift tractor be more in line with what you want? If so, for not much more money the John Deere 990 is a great choice and gives a lot of bang of the buck. 

I think for snow clearing in your area, the hydro would be the way to go. Will you be going with a blade or snow blower? A mid pto is required for a front mounted snow blower. I am not sure but it appears that the mid mounted pto is not an available option for the 3203. You may have to move up to the 3320 or 3520 to get the mid pto. I would be leaning towards the 3520 or next higher model. Duc can hopefully jump in and clarify this issue since he has recently purchased a new Deere. 

In line with snow clearing, are you thinking about a cab tractor? It gets might cold sitting in that seat and I would definitely want the cab.  

With respect to the rotary cutting of brush and clearing areas of downed trees, the 3203 is listed as being able to run the LX4 and LX5 rotary cutters. Both of which are light duty cutters. Depending upon the type of vegetation you will be cutting, a light duty cutter may work just fine but if you are going to be cutting sapplings much larger than an inch or two in diameter or an area with lots of rocks and hidden obstacles, I would suggest at least a medium duty or better yet a heavy duty cutter. A light duty cutter usually will have a shear bolt drive train and be constructed of lighter gauge sheet metal whereas the medium and heavy duty cutters will have a slip clutch drive train and much heavier guage steel construction and usually come with chain guards. 

If the budget will support, I would definitely get a FEL. 

If you get the FEL, you will have to decide whether to go with wheel weights and or filling the rear tires for ballast or a combination of wheel weights and a rear mounted weight box or some other rear mounted ballast. If you are going to be skidding or pulling up any trees, this extra weight will definitely be required. Be forwarned that wheel weights are very expensive. 

Tires are another area to carefully consider. If you will be operating in muddy mucky conditions, the R-1 bar type AG tires are a must. If soil conditions are better and a good combination of traction but causing the least amount of damage to the turf and soil is wanted, the R-4 Industrial tires are a good choice. The R-4 tires have much tougher casings as well which makes them less prone to a pucture and inevitable flat tire. 

Anyhow just wanted to throw a few ideas and options out there for you to consider. I am sure other members will post their ideas and options as well to give you a wide base of opinions and ideas to consider.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I wish I could offer advice on a machine that size but I only have the little 2520 (in comparsion) to the model you are thinking about

I will try and help where i can

Duc


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

daytimer,

The 3203 is a lot of tractor for the money (although it is really close to the 3120 which is more deluxe). As Chief pointed out, there is no mid-mount option for this tractor, so a front blower is out. There is also no position control on the 3PH, which I can't figure out Deere's reasoning for . . . without the mid-mount option, all the work is going to be done by the 3PH. You also cannot get a Deere back hoe for this tractor. Some feel that these drawbacks really push you into the 3120 where you get all the bells and whistles and probably a little more resale (since the lack of these things might be considered drawbacks to potential purchasers).

When you sit on the 3203, cheapening of things like the fenders jump out, but that huge differential and powerful diesel sound are intoxicating.

Let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## day_timer_01 (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info.

The hydro was one of my big questions, I won't be putting a lot of hours a week on this tractor so I wasn't sure if it was worth it. I have a 1955 to35 now and shifting is a pain when plowing or even mowing in tight areas.

So the fenders and other areas are plastic on the 3203?

I will be going with the R4 tires for sure, my land doesn't get real wet.


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

daytimer,

If memory serves me right (scary!) on the machine I test drove, the fenders were metal, but about as thick as a beer can. To me that wasn't any kind of deal breaker, but the lack of MM and postition control made me wonder where this would shake out to fit in the Deere line up. My dealer has sold exactly one; everyone else has either dropped down in size to the 2520, or gone to the 3x20 or even the 4x20.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Nice Job JDFan !! thanks for explaining the differences


----------



## day_timer_01 (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks for your help guys, I'll keep you posted. I'm sure I'll have more questions.


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

If you need to know about the 2520, just ask Duc --- he's our resident expert!

BTW Duc, how many hours now?


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Daytimer,

Where you at in S.W. Mi??

Eddinberry


----------



## day_timer_01 (Jan 3, 2007)

North Niles, you?


----------



## jd3203 (Aug 30, 2006)

*3203*

I recently bought a 3203. My application is similar to yours. I have two acres and several horses. I bought mine with a FEL and LX5. Later I bought a Kutter King 5 foot box blade.

I like the machine. The hydro tranny is the only way to go if you plan on a lot of stop, go and turning. With the loader it is heaven. When I first cut my pasture I had weeds over the hood. The 3203 and the LX5 did great. I am really impressed with the traction and ability to get around in tight places with the 3203.

Even though JD does not currently build a backhoe for the model, my dealer says that it is fully capable of handling a backhoe as far as size and power.

The 3pt set has not been a problem for me as of yet. I have the control I need to set the backblade and pull out manuare.

Alot of people have commented on the fenders. They seem to be some sort of plastic. Not a problem for me. They work and seem to be pretty tough.

If you have any specific questions I would be glad to respond.

I


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks 3203! I was hoping you would post your experiences and opinion since you own one. :thumbsup:


----------



## day_timer_01 (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks 3203,

I'm sure I'll keep in touch with questions.


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Daytimer,

North of you. Covert.

I know you're looking at the Green Tractors, but have you stopped in at Gelders and taken a look at the New Hollands??
They ain't Green, but there are some deals to be had right now on both new and used.
Last time I went through there, I think they had a used 3120 on the lot.
I didn't eyeball real close though, so don't quote me on that.


Also, for a chopper, Chief nailed it. Get the Medium duty rated chopper. It's a couple of bucks more, but built a lot heavier. 
Most Med and heavy models come with a stump jumper, and they come in handy.

Most, Like The woods Brushbull, use the same heavy gearbox on the Med. as they do on the heavy rated chopper, and the overrun clutch is a must. Shear pins are a pain in keester!!!

If ya get up this way, Alf Woods place on CR.378 in Bangor has a good selection, and his pricing better than most.
There's a snow thrower on the lawn right now, and thanks to our lousy winter this year, I reckon it might go CHEEEAAAAPPP!!!

If you're up and about late July, bring the Family, a couple of buckets and grab some Berrys.:hello: 

Provided of course this winter hasnt killed any chance we will have any Buds that make it! 


Best of luck with the New Deere!!
Eddinberry


----------



## day_timer_01 (Jan 3, 2007)

I thought about the New Holland, but what I saw that was comparable was around the same prince and if I have to hear "Go Green or Go Home" from my 5 year old son again I'm not sure what I'll do.


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by day_timer_01 _
> *I thought about the New Holland, but what I saw that was comparable was around the same prince and if I have to hear "Go Green or Go Home" from my 5 year old son again I'm not sure what I'll do. *


I see he's been properly raised!  :furious:


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Daytimer,

Sounds like the Kid has made up your mind!!! 

And possibly, just possibly, he might be more inclined to "Play" with the Deere when Winter comes around again, and Dad just wants to have a cup of Coffee while looking out the window.

There's lotsa used stuff in good shape around here, and down there.

Keep looking, and bear in mind prices and deals are good right now. Don't get cornered early!! 

Ya gotta have new?

Eddinberry


----------



## day_timer_01 (Jan 3, 2007)

Well, I would of course like new. I'm not the best at fixing tractors (not a good choice with a 1955 ferguson), so I'm leaning towards new.


----------

